# The Adventure of Ben (Hobbyprojekt)



## XxXRichiXxX (16. Sep 2013)

VORWORT: Hallo, ich möchte euch gerne mein neues Projekt vorstellen. Ich weis, dass ich derzeit noch Star'Rak habe, aber ich möchte erstmal was kleineres machen.





The Adventure of Ben ist ein Jump'n'Run. Es handelt von Ben und einem großem Kuchen, der in einem Käfig ist. Er möchte unbedingt den Kuchen haben, brauch aber 5 Schlüssel. ........


(Ich schreibe nicht weiter, da es sonst kein Grund mehr gebe, dass Spiel zu spielen.)

Es ist noch nicht fertig, würde aber schon jetzt gerne Feedback zu den Grafiken und vor allem zu den "Animationen"(Die sollen nicht flüssig sein), aber auch allgemein, wie ihr die Story findet etc.

Es gibt bis hier einen Download, zu spielen gibt es noch keine Level, aber ihr könnt im Menü mit den Tasten A, D und Space euch bewegen und springen.


Mindmap: Hier!

Download(s):
- Download #1 published

Virustotal:
- Virustotal #1 published


Ich freue mich sehr über euer Feedback und konstruktive Kritik.
Mfg Richi

(PS: Der nächste Download wird zum fertigen Spiel erscheinen, aber Screenshots gibt es dennoch zu sehen.)


----------



## Vancold (17. Sep 2013)

Hey!

Schaut ganz nett aus aber gibts auch Levels?
Ich komm nämlich nicht weiter 


lg

Rene


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (17. Sep 2013)

Vancold hat gesagt.:


> Hey!
> 
> Schaut ganz nett aus aber gibts auch Levels?
> Ich komm nämlich nicht weiter
> ...



Es freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.
Nein, es sind noch keine Level fertig. Werde aber demnächst eine Version mit den ersten 5 Level veröffentlichen.

Mfg Richi


----------



## Bananabert (19. Sep 2013)

Nicht möglich zu starten.

```
javax.imageio.IIOException: Can't read input file!
	at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(ImageIO.java:1301)
	at TCIAL.entities.Player.init(Player.java:35)
	at TCIAL.mainmenu.MainMenu.<init>(MainMenu.java:212)
	at TCIAL.mainmenu.MainMenu.main(MainMenu.java:594)
javax.imageio.IIOException: Can't read input file!
	at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(ImageIO.java:1301)
	at TCIAL.world.objects.Gras.<init>(Gras.java:21)
	at TCIAL.mainmenu.MainMenu.<init>(MainMenu.java:220)
	at TCIAL.mainmenu.MainMenu.main(MainMenu.java:594)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at TCIAL.world.objects.Gras.<init>(Gras.java:25)
	at TCIAL.mainmenu.MainMenu.<init>(MainMenu.java:220)
	at TCIAL.mainmenu.MainMenu.main(MainMenu.java:594)
```


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (20. Sep 2013)

Bananabert hat gesagt.:


> Nicht möglich zu starten.
> 
> ```
> javax.imageio.IIOException: Can't read input file!
> ...



Dann hast du denn res Ordner nicht mit der Jar in einem selben Ordner.


----------



## Bananabert (20. Sep 2013)

Sind beide im selben Order.
Liegt es vielleicht am Path-Seperator. Ich benutze Mac und da ist dieser / und nicht \.


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (20. Sep 2013)

Bananabert hat gesagt.:


> Sind beide im selben Order.
> Liegt es vielleicht am Path-Seperator. Ich benutze Mac und da ist dieser / und nicht \.



Das kann sein. Dann werde ich für das nächste Update 2 Versionen hochladen, eine für Mac und eine für Windows.


----------



## Bananabert (20. Sep 2013)

Du musst nicht umbedingt 2 Versionen erstellen.

Schau mal hier in der Tabelle der erste Eintrag.
System Properties (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes > The Platform Environment)


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (21. Sep 2013)

Bananabert hat gesagt.:


> Du musst nicht umbedingt 2 Versionen erstellen.
> 
> Schau mal hier in der Tabelle der erste Eintrag.
> System Properties (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes > The Platform Environment)



Danke für den Tipp, habs schon eingebaut.


----------

